# Illinois Concealed Carry - Business Info



## il2a (Jan 12, 2014)

Not sure if this is in the right category, if not, mod please move it. We have started a free website that is responsive so it works on mobile devices without an app that allows you to search and post the status of businesses in Illinois in regards to their stance on concealed carry:

IL2A.com

If you have feedback, please use the contact form on the site. Thanks and I look forward to enjoying this community.


----------



## Junglebob (Feb 9, 2014)

Here in Southern Illinois, south of I64, and over 300 miles from Chicago, I haven't seen that many CPZ signs go up. Most are at CPZ zones stipulated in the carry law.

I gather from what people in Chicago say on the Illinoiscarry.com forum that even in Chicago it isn't too bad. The city has said it won't give liquor licenses to businesses that don't post however. So restaurants that don't want to post are strong armed to do it. The "Chicago way".


----------

